# :ozzy: ?



## OzzyC (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe...
What do you think?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 12, 2007)

wtf is it?


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 12, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> wtf is it?



I'm not really sure. It looks like a bunch of grapes with a leaf or two on top to me. 

BUT IT'S SQUINTING GRAPES! 



...I'm still open for suggestions.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 13, 2007)

We have a winner!


----------



## Leon (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Leon said:


>



Maybe with a different hat...


----------



## playstopause (Aug 13, 2007)

What is it with everyone wanting their signature smiley?


----------



## Drew (Aug 13, 2007)

playstopause said:


> What is it with everyone wanting their signature smilie?



 You fuckers fail to appreciate that smileys are earned, not given. I spent _years_ getting my tolerance to the point where I deserved  so what have YOU done for a smiley?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> You fuckers fail to appreciate that smileys are earned, not given. I spent _years_ getting my tolerance to the point where I deserved  so what have YOU done for a smiley?



I bring things to the forum! I should have a smiley!


....not really sure what the hell I contribute actually, I'm just kinda....here...


Ozzy, WTF do you bring!? 

Also...those are some odd grape..things...

Me likes the squinting Santa.

Also,


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> You fuckers fail to appreciate that smileys are earned, not given. I spent _years_ getting my tolerance to the point where I deserved  so what have YOU done for a smiley?



Exactly. Do you know how hard I had to work to get this  It took me alot of gay jokes, mod bashings, and pointless posts to earn the right to have my own smiley.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

i think i should have the santa one.

First of all, I provide lots of squintage.

And much merriment also. I'm the only one here who is generally nice to Drew, and I know you all prefer me to Ozzy. 



It isn't working.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> You fuckers fail to appreciate that smileys are earned, not given. I spent _years_ getting my tolerance to the point where I deserved  so what have YOU done for a smiley?



I give you the 5th largest open thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-49.html Which is about to reach it's 1000th post.

Also, I'll have been here for a year as of the 16th of this month.



stitch216 said:


> i think i should have the santa one.
> 
> First of all, I provide lots of squintage.
> 
> ...



Hey! Your supposed to be on my side.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

...just map  to : squint :

that would be good enough for him


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Your damn right, but I like the santa one, his eyes get bigger.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

i think oz and stitch deserve their own smileys.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Your damn right, but I like the santa one, his eyes get bigger.



Let's remember who got you started with ubering





ShawnFjellstad said:


> i think oz and stitch deserve their own smileys.



Extra shower tokens for you, private! 

But get me a poptart.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

:shawnfjellstad:

nope...

edit: haha... i don't deserve my own smiley.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

=






EDIT: Nope.


----------



## Leon (Aug 13, 2007)

Drew said:


> You fuckers fail to appreciate that smileys are earned, not given. I spent _years_ getting my tolerance to the point where I deserved  so what have YOU done for a smiley?



exactly! me, i spent 8 years wallowing in college, the later 6 of those dedicated to physics and astronomy


----------



## Blexican (Aug 13, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> i think oz and stitch deserve their own smileys.



Well what about me? I contribute much more squintage on an almost-daily basis than you do. Plus, Oz and Stitch were my compatriots first. I personally wouldn't mind seeing a little chewbacca emote around here. I am willing to work more towards it, too.



...and you have cooties


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Well what about me? I contribute much more squintage on an almost-daily basis than you do. Plus, Oz and Stitch were my compatriots first. I personally wouldn't mind seeing a little chewbacca emote around here. I am willing to work more towards it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you have cooties



Calm down, Blex. He knows he doesn't deserve one.


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't think anyone should have input into their own emoticon. It should be earned and assigned by the sevenstring.org council of elders.

And ASKING for your own emoticon should automatically be a 24-hour ban.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

darren said:


> I don't think anyone should have input into their own emoticon. It should be earned and assigned by the sevenstring.org council of elders.
> 
> And ASKING for your own emoticon should automatically be a 24-hour ban.



Funny, I didn't see you mention that to KH.


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, i'm not a moderator. Had i been,


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

darren said:


> Well, i'm not a moderator. Had i been,



Then it's a good thing your not.


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2007)

Indeed it is!


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 13, 2007)

darren said:


> Indeed it is!



And with that being the case, you must support my valiant efforts towards making this a possibility.


----------



## darren (Aug 13, 2007)

Incorrect.

I deem your efforts false.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

I deem my own efforts tr00.


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

For the record... I added the  for the simple fact... I like vikings. 

It's called hungus, because I couldn't spell: ingvay, er... Ingway, ahhh... ynwei, damn.....Yingvay......fuck. See, that's why.


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2007)

I think we were the first two to have our own smilies..


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 13, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Well what about me? I contribute much more squintage on an almost-daily basis than you do. Plus, Oz and Stitch were my compatriots first. I personally wouldn't mind seeing a little chewbacca emote around here. I am willing to work more towards it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you have cooties



i would dig a little chewbacca smiley.




oh, and .


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

Jason said:


> I think we were the first two to have our own smilies..




Yep... You two are like the ss.org's version of Siegfried and Roy.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Leon (Aug 13, 2007)

Jason said:


> I think we were the first two to have our own smilies..



actually, i think Vince and Drew were the first.


----------



## Scott (Aug 13, 2007)

Jason said:


> I think we were the first two to have our own smilies..



False. Outside of the ModSquad, it was me 

That being said, Ozzy, you don't meet the minimum requirements for having a smiley. You're not old enough to drink, and if you were, you wouldn't.  

Only alcoholics can have their own smiley.


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2007)

Leon said:


> actually, i think Vince and Drew were the first.



I meant outside of mods.. 



Scott said:


> False. Outside of the ModSquad, it was me



 we were some of the first...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

Scott said:


> False. Outside of the ModSquad, it was me
> 
> That being said, Ozzy, you don't meet the minimum requirements for having a smiley. You're not old enough to drink, and if you were, you wouldn't.
> 
> Only alcoholics can have their own smiley.



I had 27 shots of Jack Daniels amongst other things on my birthday - in the space of three hours. I was smashed.

Do I qualify?


----------



## Jason (Aug 13, 2007)

No... yo have to do it nightly


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I had 27 shots of Jack Daniels amongst other things on my birthday - in the space of three hours. I was smashed.



27 shots? You were also probably dead.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone who begs for a smilie or whines for e-rep ought to be banished to Harmony-Central.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 13, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Anyone who begs for a smilie or whines for e-rep ought to be banished to Harmony-Central.



That's quite _the_ punishment.
It's like the hell of internet.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> 27 shots? You were also probably dead.



During or after? It was something of that order. I started out people buying me singles, then doubles, then triples, because I hadn't ever drunk _at all_ before then. Eventually the sodafountain ran out of coke syrup so we just started hitting them straight, and by then I was dribbling 60% of my drink, my lips were so numb from the alocohol. 

Back on topic:


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

=


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yep... You two are like the ss.org's version of Siegfried and Roy.



SInce I'm so accident prone, I'd be the one that got to play a tiger's chew toy


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve said:


> 27 shots? You were also probably dead.



 Simon, by 27 did you mean 2?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Simon, by 27 did you mean 2?


----------



## playstopause (Aug 14, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Simon, by 27 did you mean 2?




Come on guys, let the youth have its experiments.


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Anyone who begs for a smilie or whines for e-rep ought to be banished to Harmony-Central.



 I agree with Darren and Ohio Eric on this one.



OzzyC said:


> I give you the 5th largest open thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/29959-abcs-ozzyc-style-49.html Which is about to reach it's 1000th post.



Oh? You mean the 150 page monstrosity that just got closed since it was full of nothing but nonsense posts and squints? 

For that thread alone, I think you should be banned.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 19, 2007)

Naren said:


> Oh? You mean the 150 page monstrosity that just got closed since it was full of nothing but nonsense posts and squints?



Oups.

zzy: ain't gonna work...


----------



## Shannon (Aug 19, 2007)

Woohoo! I got two because...
A) I'm a mod.
B) I like kitties.  
C) Chris hates me. 

You bitches gotta earn them, for better or for worse.


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Woohoo! I got two because...
> A) I'm a mod.
> B) I like kitties.
> C) Chris hates me.
> ...



Exactly!  take me nlb and scott..we earned our stripes


----------



## Scott (Aug 19, 2007)

If I remember correctly, I was posting the  emoticon, and Chris laughed and said "You're a lefty Canadian, and that's all you'll ever be! A pimp......HA! Take your badge lefty!"

And that's how  was born


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2007)

I got mine for being bagged on constantly for drinking "girly" drinks ..NLB well he is just a fag..


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> I agree with Darren and Ohio Eric on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?! 

...



Shannon said:


> Woohoo! I got two because...
> A) I'm a mod.
> B) I like kitties.
> C) Chris hates me.
> ...


Ok, ok, I get it. Can I have my thread back?


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2007)

= 

Hell, there isn't even a :chris: smiley.


----------



## Jason (Aug 20, 2007)

there is no :chris:


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> What?!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Your thread was what the 100k thread is for.


Chris said:


>



Where are the middle fingers? Animate that shit!


----------



## Jason (Aug 20, 2007)

haha.. darren has a smiley now and ozzy doesn't


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> Where are the middle fingers? Animate that shit!



Exactly! When I think of "darren," I think "funny asshole" and have images of a sinister smiling guy giving someone the finger.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2007)

Jason said:


> haha.. darren has a smiley now and ozzy doesn't, and i'm going to lose mine for being a prick


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 20, 2007)

Scott said:


> Your thread was what the 100k thread is for.



But...but...I liked it better...

 


I had a following....sorta....


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> But...but...I liked it better...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't. I would have assumed that, since your thread was a "normal" thread, it would actually have normal conversation and be more interesting than tha 100k thread, but it wasn't. It was just page after page of blank empty space, squints, nonsense posts, illusions of grandeur, and nothing of value. It was amazing how you had made the most useless thread ever and managed to keep it going for so long without it getting closed.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> I didn't. I would have assumed that, since your thread was a "normal" thread, it would actually have normal conversation and be more interesting than tha 100k thread, but it wasn't. It was just page after page of blank empty space, squints, nonsense posts, illusions of grandeur, and nothing of value. It was amazing how you had made the most useless thread ever and managed to keep it going for so long without it getting closed.



 Even a few mods liked it and joined in for a while- it was only after Stitch announced that it was officially going 100k-style that it got closed.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2007)

The Ozzy thread was just like the "say something about the person above you" thread. Fun and interesting for like, the first two pages. Then after that...


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Even a few mods _liked it _and joined in for a while- it was only after Stitch announced that it was officially going 100k-style that it got closed.



That is completely your assumption and is most likely not true. 

If I remember correctly, the only times mods joined in was when it was still about the OzzyC style alphabet and before it turned into a squinting contest with endless pages of space and emoticons. In other words, the first 2-4 pages.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> That is completely your assumption and is most likely not true.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the only times mods joined in was when it was still about the OzzyC style alphabet and before it turned into a squinting contest with endless pages of space and emoticons. In other words, the first 2-4 pages.



Steve was in the last few pages, actually. He seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2007)

$5 says this thread is the next to get closed.


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Scott summed up the reason the thread got closed. Maybe you should move on with your life...


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> Maybe you should move on with *your life*...


Huh?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> I didn't. I would have assumed that, since your thread was a "normal" thread, it would actually have normal conversation and be more interesting than tha 100k thread, but it wasn't. It was just page after page of blank empty space, squints, nonsense posts, illusions of grandeur, and nothing of value. It was amazing how you had made the most useless thread ever and managed to keep it going for so long without it getting closed.



Yep. The 100K thread is already ridiculous enough. We don't need any more SUPER long ass threads with pointless posts. It's just post whoring for the sake of post whoring & we'll leave that to the 100K thread. So yeah....it got closed. Guess who did it? I'll give ya one guess. >>>>>  <<<<< 



> 5 says this thread is the next to get closed.


If the whining doesn't stop, yep & a nap will follow. Oh, and just for good measure....


----------



## Leon (Aug 20, 2007)

Shannon, feel free to use the pic:


----------



## Scott (Aug 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> So yeah....it got closed. Guess who did it? I'll give ya one guess. >>>>>  <<<<<



Miss Whiskers?


----------



## Jason (Aug 20, 2007)

ozzy got  'd


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2007)




----------

